# برنامج autodata



## عمر الصادق (27 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
لقد بحثت كثيراً عن طريقة تنصيب هذا البرنامج ولكن بدون جدوى فأرجو ممن له خبرة او معرفةً بطريق تنصيب برنامج autodata ان يفيدني ويستفيد منه اعضاء الملتقى الكرام
وجزاكم الله خيراً كثيرا


----------



## ابو ربحي (28 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
اخي عمر حمل هذا الملف فيه شرح مفصل عن كيفية عمل تثبيت لبرنامج اوتوداتا 2009 نسخة 3.24 قد رفعته لك على احدى مواقع تحميل الملفات ,, تفضل 

http://arabsh.com/31sgs9ofqgrc.html


----------



## yousef shadid (28 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك أخي أبو ربحي


----------



## العقاب الهرم (31 أكتوبر 2011)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=177032


----------



## waheedawadeen (2 نوفمبر 2011)

[color="red"]كل الشكر مع خالص تحياتي[/color]


----------



## ليون هيرت (7 ديسمبر 2011)

الوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## احمد صلاح حجازي (8 ديسمبر 2011)

مجهود رائع مشكووووووووووور


----------



## عمر الصادق (14 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------

